# Barrel lifting



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Cut and Paste as I think I am going to give this ago

Barrel Lifting

Let me first start off by saying saying barrel lifting is a great total body workout. Almost anything you do with odd object lifting, you will feel muscles that you thought you never had. Even when I first started out with only 80 pounds of water inside the barrel it was a great workout. This particular workout is just barrel lifting and no other regular exercises. Whenever I get bored with the traditional barbell I will take out my good old barrel out and do some exercises. So here it is.

1. Bear hug and walk: wrap your arms around barrel but DO NOT lock your fingers for this makes it easier. Walk as far as you can with the barrel until it falls out of your arms. Rest up a bit and then do it about 7 or 8 times. Works great if you have a partner.

2.Clean and press: Lift the barrel off the ground and then over head as many times as you can in a row. If it gets difficult to control, grab the barrel with one hand on top and the other on the bottom. This will make the water stay to one side in the barrel thus giving you more control. Do this for 4 or 5 sets.

3.Barrel bench press: Lay on a bench and have your partner give you the barrel. rep out with this. One word of caution here. Make sure if you do this exercise you have a very strong grip. When the water sloshes around it is very hard to control and if it slips it could land on your head. Do about 3 sets.

4.Shoulder the barrel (lift the barrel and put it on your right shoulder then put it back down and then lift it to your left shoulder). Do ten reps for each shoulder for about 3 sets. There is really no technique to shouldering a barrel, just fight it with all you have and get the darn thing on your shoulder.

Well there it is a nice hard workout you can do with just a barrel filled with some water. Alternately, and the end of my traditional workouts I will take one of the above mentioned exercises and do it for a few sets. This is a real good finisher to a workout. Hope you all like it.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Are you going to drink the contents first?(beer)...lol


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Are you going to drink the contents first?(beer)...lol


Always :beer: :beer1: :beer:

:crazy: that way it should get easier the more i drink :rolleye11


----------

